# IS BIOFreeze Gel safe to use for carpal Tunnel Syndrome



## laxmi (Oct 1, 2007)

I wonder if anyone could answer my question.  I have currently developed quite painful carpal tunnel syndrome.  Its seems to be worse at night.  I have tried using ice packs and awaiting the delivery of hand support.  The pharmacy at boots gave him a tube of biocare gel (cold gel).  I have used this the past two nights and it seems to be the only treatment that alleiviates the swelling and pain,  Just wanted to know if it is safe to use in pregnancy.  Have really tried not to use anything apart from cold packs but hands are so painful at night it actually wakes me up.  Hence posting in the early hours.  Any advice would be appreciated.


Laxmi


----------



## oink (Feb 22, 2004)

Hi

did you tell the pharmacist that you are pregnant? Have you read the bottle/tube? I'm not sure about the details as I haven't ever seen the product.

Let me know what you find out

Take care x


----------

